# IPO1 & BH (Cocotte & Blizzak) :)



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Zip a dee doo dah!!! zip a dee dooooooo!!!  

IPO1 for Cocotte (Elle de la Cité des loups gris)

and BH for Coco (Blizzak von D'andico) 

:wild::wild:

Unfortunately no photos  I was the secretary of competition and I followed the judge (Lance Collins) for 2 days.

Cocotte did not have a very high score (241) but she have "pronounce" for the courage. 

Blizzak has made a beautiful routine (yes, yes, beautiful!! lolll) and the trafic test has been easy and cool (my dog is very cool) 

We are very happy!!  

Hélène


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Double congratulations, what a w-end it must be for you and the dogs


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Congrats! Awesome job!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank's to my friend Martine for the pic!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's wonderful


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!!!!!

Lee


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats to all of you!!!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Awww look at the smile, looks like both you and your dog are very, very happy!

Congrats!!


----------

